# Can you spay a doe??



## Frozenloc2

I was looking at adds online and I saw where someone was selling there pets that were does and they were spayed. Anybody have this done before and know how much it might cost???


----------



## heavenlyhaven

i don't know for sure but i would think any female of any species could be spayed
the problem would be the anesthetic (sp?)
goats don't come out of that very easily
i'm sure it would cost a pretty penny too
make sure your vet knows 110% about goats before he/she does this


----------



## KW Farms

I've heard of this done before too. I have a doe that went in for a c-section and was spayed at the same time. 

Spaying I'm sure isn't any harder than a cat or dog spay, on the vet' send, but goats don't do well under anesthesia so that would be the biggest issue most likely.


----------



## deenak

My vet spayed one of her pygmy does because she was psychotic when in heat and kept attacking her children. She had it done at the vet school and it still cost $300.00. By the way the goat turned out to be a real sweetie afterwards!!


----------



## capriola-nd

Yes, you can. It is dangerous because of the anesthetic, goats do not do well with that. 

My pygmy doe had a hard labor w/ a big single buckling, had to take her to the vet for a c-section. They did not remove her uterus, she still cycles normally. They do not recommend breeding a doe that had had a c-section before, but that's personal choice. Rosie was almost lost a couple times on the table; they couldn't keep her heart beat regular. I am so glad she turned out okay!! If the vet would have given me the choice, I would have had her spayed then, she's my pet.

As for price, it would not be cheap, that's for sure. . . . we wanted to get Rosie fixed but couldn't even find a vet to do it. I might breed her again (a big "might") - I found a vet who can do c-sections w/out putting the goat under anesthetic. They give them something like an epidural. Still thinking on that one though. . . .


----------



## GoatNanny

Hi,
I just spayed my second doe this week and hopefully can provide some useful information. I live in Northern California and so was able, both times, to take advantage of nearby UC Davis, which has one of the best veterinary schools in the country. 

Although I wouldn't call it rare, spaying is not all that common; most often the bucks are neutered instead. However, like one of the other posters mentioned, both my does became impossible during heat - screaming, pacing the fence line, really inconsolable. And since they come into heat monthly ( I have Nigerian Dwarfs) this was just not something I thought they, or I could live with. 

I would stress, like other posters, that given how uncommon the surgery is, it's imperative to find a vet or vet school that has good experience. I took both my does to UCDavis, and both times underscored to the staff that they were pets and not livestock. I asked to be upgraded to the equine facility for anesthesia, which they did happily. 

Because I don't have the means to effectively keep my goats separated, I dropped Delilah off a day ahead of time so they could "fast" her for me, and left her there for 5 days after so she wouldn't get t-boned by one of my other goats - which could cause rupture/hernia and the need for a second surgery. Ideally, the goat should remain confined for 10 days after surgery (which I am now attempting to do). At 10-14 days after, the staples can be removed. 

I've been told by all the vets that I have spoken with that spaying a goat, like spaying a dog or cat, is healthier long term; eleviating problems/cancers that manifest in the reproductive organs. 

As for when to spay, my understanding is that you can do it before the first heat or wait until after - the only thing that is a must, is that the "kid" has to have acheived sufficient weight to go through surgery. 

Both of my surgeries have gone off without a hitch, and while it's too soon to see a behavioral change in Delilah, my 10 year old, Gabby, was so much happier and more content after being spayed. She is still going strong, although I have just recently put her on Hyalauronic Acid for her slight arthritis. 

So, that's what I know. There are definitely vets spaying goats, and there have been for some time, but you have to be really careful to find one that's had the opportunity to do enough of the surgeries to become really experienced, because the anesthesia is tricky. 

Good luck 

Marty


----------



## GoatNanny

Oops... I forgot to say how much the spay cost. Mine was high, because of the extra boarding. The total came to $600. I think the surgery itself was around $400.


----------



## AllieShepard1998

I am also thinking of getting my main doe spayed.. Im just not so sure as I do not have the money but I need it done.. not that she was spazing out during her heat cycle but because this is her 2nd kidding and the first one she did find but way way too skinny to produce enough milk.. and this time she is due any week now and has no more milk.. But she is pregnant..

If any one knows what to do to get a does milk supply up real fast, I need the help.. other wise I have to keep her tied up during the winter as well as the summer.. because she likes to jump over fences, and my grandparents threatened to shoot her is she ate their garden..

If anyone has some solutions, please email me @ [email protected] and subject it as "goat help"..

Thanks,
Allie


----------



## KermitWC

You can get an done an ovariectomy done. They can just tie off the ovaries. It can be done with locals.


----------



## enchantedgoats

why would you want to? just curious


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, it can be done.

As mentioned, it is critical, you have a very knowledgeable goat vet. Putting them under to heavy can kill them. It doesn't take much for some goats.
Hopefully the vet will know to start out at a lower rate of anesthetic. I had a Mature buck, that a vet wanted to just lightly knockout, just enough to not fight back so he can be worked on. The vet was shocked how out of it the big mature buck was, with the small amount given. Took a while to get him stable enough on his feet to go home. There is risk with surgery that way, so be aware.


----------



## KermitWC

In my case Itty Bitty I'm pretty has a front leg issue and I do not want the weight of a kid on her. I also do not want her to ever kid. I do keep the males separate but I have had instances of males getting in with her both accidentally and on purpose.


----------



## MsScamp

enchantedgoats said:


> why would you want to? just curious


The vast majority of the time people spay female animals because they are destined to be slaughtered. Spaying stops heat cycles and the does, heifers, whatever, gain more consistently because they are not riding each other like they do during heat cycles. Another reason would be to make sure a doe that is not capable of handling pregnancy doesn't accidentally get bred. There are other reasons, but those are the 2 most likely scenarios.


----------



## EllieMae1

My daughter was given a Nigerian Dwarf goat for graduation by a friend. This is her only pet and is like a dog, until she goes into heat. In heat, she gets very aggressive and territorial. She is now about 4 years old and we really want to keep her!! I was hoping that having her spayed would calm her down, as it has our cats. The other posts were dated --- wondering if anyone has had a like experience and any notable results from the spay?


----------



## KermitWC

Yes it will. I have spayed several others with good results.


----------



## Goats Rock

With enough money, most things are possible. Anesthesia is the tricky thing. And, a goat really needs a buddy.


----------



## JK_Farms

Why spay her all you have to do is keep her away from a buck


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...she needs a herd mate...


----------



## lottsagoats1

JK- Keeping a doe away from a buck is never a guaranteed thing, bucks and does can get loose, does can be bred thru a fence, with goats anything is possible. 

Some people just want goats as pets and don't want to deal with loud, obnoxious does in heat. As mentioned in some of the posts, some does become extremely, dangerously aggressive when in heat. 

Rescues routinely spay any does that they get before they adopt them out.


----------



## JK_Farms

I think it's way to risky. And if you don't want to breed don't keep an intact male. If she's too aggressive sell her and get another one.


----------



## goathiker

Yes some information is dated, I've had several surgeries done on goats with no issues. Your best bet would be to call and talk to your university veterinary school.


----------

